# How long is too long till the meat is no good



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Took my first shot with a compound bow last week....epic fail. Must have gone through the muscle in the back or just grazed her cuz I has light blood and hair on the arrow. Looked all night with a very pathetic blood trail that eventually disappeared. Just wondering what you guys think is too long and at what temperature for the meat to be good when I find a deer. Thanks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

If you shot her a week ago, the meats no good by now!! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Sorry you misunderstood what I was asking, I knew that deer was a loss that night, it was 65 degrees, just curious about the subject in general.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Man, that's a tough question! Lets start at the other end of the spectrum. I know you can let a deer age (hang) at above freezing to about 42degrees for anywhere up to 2 weeks with the right conditions. Now, the situation you are referring to is a lot tougher to judge due to many different factors. Lets brake them into 3 categories.
1. 40's. I believe that if you shoot a deer in this weather and you can't find it till the next morning you are going to be ok. 
2. 50's. you are starting to get into a gray area now. Ideally you want to at least have your deer field dressed within several hours, and ice bags in the cavity overnight until you can butcher it ASAP.
3. 60's and up. this is where you are going to lose meat to rottage. If you shoot a deer and don't find it in the first several hours, you are in real trouble of not saving the meat. It is absolutely imperative to field dress and hang your deer as soon as possible. Hang it by the head if possible so the blood doesn't gather in the neck and head. I am no expert on this! There are so many factors to consider about this that every situation is unique. But, if the meat "smells", its spoiled. Infested with flys or other bugs, not good! Cooling the meat should be priority #1 if table fare is where your game is heading.


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for, thanks!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Ohio weather is not good for the meat too keep very long. The humidity is a killer then the temp. is so variable. Out west where it is arid and warmer they can hang a deer for days even with flies as the meat forms a hard crust that will just need cut off. I don't recomend this. The animal should always be guted ASAP although I have been known to drag it to the truck first to keep the cavity clean. Leave the hide on until butchering, wash the inside cavity as best you can as soon as possible. If there is ANY doubt the meat is not good throw it all away.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Bacteria starts growing rapidly above 38


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

leupy said:


> Ohio weather is not good for the meat too keep very long. The humidity is a killer then the temp. is so variable. Out west where it is arid and warmer they can hang a deer for days even with flies as the meat forms a hard crust that will just need cut off. I don't recomend this. The animal should always be guted ASAP although I have been known to drag it to the truck first to keep the cavity clean. Leave the hide on until butchering, wash the inside cavity as best you can as soon as possible. If there is ANY doubt the meat is not good throw it all away.


Yes! I find a kindred spirit! I know some guys who have OCD as far as getting the hide off a deer, no matter the weather. When I tell them to leave it on, they say that it will keep the body warm. Well, that's the way it works when the deer is alive. But once the deer is dead, and you've cooled the carcass, whether by ice, a meat locker, or just cold temps outside, it will help keep the carcass cold. Plus, the meat doesn't develop that "crust" that it does when the deer is skinned and you're able to hang it a while.

And, yes, I said *able* to hang it, not *have* to hang it! If temps permit, let your deer hang for a little while, 3 to 5 days at least. That's what is done with beef. The best venison I ever had was from a doe that I was able to let hang for 7 days! I checked it every day with the "sniff" test, and I got up close and personal when doing it. I put my nose right up to the meat and into the rib cage. The meat was nice and cold, but not frozen, and smelled like a steak straight from the meat market. Wow, tender!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I thank you for agreeing but if I had access to a sealed cooler the hide would come off right away to cool and age. I don't most places I hunt but if it was really warm outside I would skin and quarter place in a fridge until I could process.


----------



## dsoy28 (Apr 30, 2010)

All good input, when I get over the sick feeling of possibly wounding a deer I'm gonna get back in the stand, hopefully tomorrow if the weather isn't too ridiculous. Really itching to let one fly from my compound. 

Second question, how long do you guys sit in the stand after a shot if you don't hear the deer crash?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Minium of 1/2 hr.If you know the shot shot was in the heart,lung area.1hr if not.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Ted Dressel said:


> Minium of 1/2 hr.If you know the shot shot was in the heart,lung area.1hr if not.


Agreed! You don't want to push the deer. It's hurt and will look to bed down ASAP. This is what you want, for it to bed down, stiffen up and bleed out. It's amazing how far a wounded deer can run when pushed, with seemingly not a drop of blood left in it! Pure adrenaline!

And leupy, yes, you're right. The most important thing is getting the meat cold and keeping it that way until it's processed. That's why I'm not a huge fan of the early bow season. Oh, I go out, but it's more like keeping with tradition. I've sat in a stand with deer in front of me, and wondered whether or not I really want to kill one when it's 80*+! I don't want to burn a tag on spoiled meat.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

dsoy28 said:


> All good input, when I get over the sick feeling of possibly wounding a deer I'm gonna get back in the stand, hopefully tomorrow if the weather isn't too ridiculous. Really itching to let one fly from my compound.
> 
> Second question, how long do you guys sit in the stand after a shot if you don't hear the deer crash?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That's my whole issue with this. I saw a doe limping around Alum Creek saturday night and there was nothing I could do for her. Sad.


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

I'd be more worried about the coyotes finding the deer before you do! The sooner you find it the better, because if you gut shot the deer it will spoil within a day or two, but by then the dogs will beat you to it! Learned this lesson a long time ago! If you have to....when in doubt back out is a good move, but the chances of you recovering the deer before the yotes is usually in the favor of the yote....they find them fast!!!

Steve


----------



## hopintocash2 (Aug 14, 2011)

If you can keep the deer between 32-38 degrees it can age for weeks. I prefer 5-7 days. But with Ohio weather, that is difficult. Either too warm or too cold. 
.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

we hang ours up to 2 weeks if its under 40 degrees


----------

